# What hex size should i carry for transformer and panels ?



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

And what/ where can i buy the big sizes?
Allen key, ratchet, any suggestions?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> And what/ where can i buy the big sizes?
> Allen key, ratchet, any suggestions?


3/8" and 1/2" usually take care of most transformer and panel terminations . I usually carry a small and large set of folding hex keys and also 3/8" and 1/2" socket drives . SK tools has a nice assortment of long hex drivers , which you will need for a lot of terms.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, never heard of sk tools 
I just quickly browsed throught thier products looks like ill be doing some shopping very soon


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

mechanical butt spices are usually anywhere 3/16, 1/4/, or 5/16, panels are 1/4, 5/16, or 3/8, never really worked on transformers, bumblebee thinks 1/2 is the biggest you'll need.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Carry the s.a.e set, but own a metric set. I have run into a few metric sized lugs lately that has me aggravated.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> And what/ where can i buy the big sizes?
> Allen key, ratchet, any suggestions?



One time I ran into a set of lugs that took a 7/16" allen wrench. It was the only time in 19 years that I have seen such a size.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> Thanks, never heard of sk tools
> I just quickly browsed throught thier products looks like ill be doing some shopping very soon


Yeah , they're good tools and I believe still American made . They have a great set of 1/2" drive larger hex sizes starting at 1/2" . Occasionally , you may need one bigger , but not often . The extra long drives are nice too for deep molded case circuit breaker set screws ! They're not cheap tools , but I've never broken any of their in 20 years , so I like them !


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

isaacelectricllc said:


> One time I ran into a set of lugs that took a 7/16" allen wrench. It was the only time in 19 years that I have seen such a size.


I've seen it once, and made my own tool to fit it. I used a 3/8" threaded-rod coupling that I had in my truck. The outside of this coupling was 7/16 hex, and it fit right in my 7/16 socket. Problem solved. Never seen it since.


----------

